# G-shock Dw-5600re



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

i need to replace the Band (strap) in this watch, does anyone know which Band i should be getting (ie model no)... (by the way I'm looking for one which does not have the gold bits in them)










Thanks


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just get the standard Casio replacement strap for the DW-5600E. Has plain old stainless steel hardware.


----------



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

Seamaster73 said:


> Just get the standard Casio replacement strap for the DW-5600E. Has plain old stainless steel hardware.


Thank you.

Would i be able to change it my self or should it be done by a watchman?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They just have standard spring bars so you should be able to do it yourself depending on your skills.


----------



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> They just have standard spring bars so you should be able to do it yourself depending on your skills.


Thanks


----------

